# Marriott Platinum Plus



## mightywyrm (Feb 7, 2009)

I have some general questions for which I'm hoping there are specific answers.  Feel free to refer me to an existing discussion if such exists.


I've seen occasional references to perqs associated with "Platinum Plus" membership, but they tend to be only implied, referred to in passing, noted without explanation, or the like.  I once asked a MVCI salesman what exactly you get with the "plus", and he indicated that you could show up at any time and ask for a room.  (Not exactly definitive, but I didn't pursue it further).

* Is there a specific set of benefits for Platinum Plus members?  

* What differences are there between Platinum Plus ownership at one resort versus another, if any?

* What insights are there, among those in the know, regarding how to use these perqs?  

Thanks.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 7, 2009)

I think you are referring to platinum membership with Marriott Rewards program, which is different than platinum ownership at a MVCI property. 

The Marriott Rewards has silver, gold, platinum and (platinum plus?, can't remember for sure what they call the top level) and you earn points for hotel stays, and use of a Marriott VISA card. 

In order to earn silver status you must stay at Marriott properties for a total of 10 nights per year (or open a Marriot VISA), gold requires 50 nights and platinum is 75 nights.

Some MVCI owners turn in their unit for a year for points instead of using it themselves that year. Only owners who purchased directly from Marriott have this latest option. 

More information about membership benefits is available here:
http://www.marriott.com/rewards/member-benefits.mi

edited to add that platinum plus at a MVCI property refers to the season you own, usually a Christmas or New Year's week. Not all resorts have platinum plus weeks, but when they do it's the most popular weeks of the year.


----------



## Latravel (Feb 7, 2009)

Just like LAX mom stated:

Platinum Plus is a season or time period that may be available for a timeshare purchase in the Marriott Vacation Club.  Typically, these time periods are high, in-demand holidays, for example, Christmas week or New Years week in the resort I own, Timber Lodge in Lake Tahoe.  Basically, since these are high demand time periods, Marriott charges more to own a timeshare week during this time period. 

On the other hand, Platinum is a status level (there is no Platinum Plus level) in the Marriott Rewards program if you have 75 nightly stays with Marriott.  I do believe that at this level, there is the ability to over-ride a full hotel and get a room.  You also get free breakfast and access to the concierge lounge, which many find desirable.

These are two independent and completely different programs.  They do relate to each other in 2 ways.  1) If you purchased your timeshare from Marriott Vacation Club, you have the option of trading in the use of your timeshare for points in the Marriott Rewards program.  2) Recently, Marriott has allowed stays in Marriott timeshares to count towards your status in the Marriott Rewards program.   The number of points you have do not count towards status, though, only the number of nights you have stayed at a Marriott.


----------



## ral (Feb 7, 2009)

*Platinum Premier in Marriott Rewards Program*

The Platinum Premier level is the highest level (top percentage of the elite program - 125+ personal paid nights with at least 2 prior years of Platinum level membership) of the Marriott Rewards elite program (Points earned while staying at hotels or charging purchases on Marriott affinity credit cards, etc.). It is not related to the Platinum Plus season (usually Christmas, New Years, or President's Day weeks) of those properties that offer them in the Marriott Vacation Club International (timeshare ownership).


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Do not confuse Platinum Premier "status" of Marriott hotel stays with Platinum Plus "season" of Marriott's timeshare system.

*Platinum Premier* is an accomplishment status from staying many times for many years at Marriott hotels.
*Platinum Plus* is just a name of the season you own in one of Marriott's timeshares.

_________________________________________

Platinum Premier as per Marriott Concierge on Flyertalk:
(Note that this post is several years old. It has been stated that you must be in the top 3% of platinum level to be platinum premier)


> Quite a few quesions about the Platinum Premier level-so let's see if I can answer some them.
> 
> Plat Premier is our newest level for those members who are in the top percentage of the elite program. We haven't done much advertising for it (since it's new and was offered to a limited number for testing purposes).
> 
> ...


----------

